# How do you find the time to ride 3,4,5 days a week?



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you students? Work part time? Work night shift and ride your bike all day? Single? Live in an apartment?

My work day begins at 8am when I wake up and ends at 7pm when I get home from work, 5 days a week. The nearest trail is about 20-25 min away. During the longest days of the year, I might be able to get out there and do a good 20 min before it got too dark to see. Any biking during the week is not a possibility. 

The weekends? I sleep til 11am, work on the car, mow the lawn, work on various projects around the house, see friends/family, drink beer, among all the other crap I don't have time for during the week. 

And I'm married. I see my wife 3-4 hours a night before she goes to bed, so she wouldn't enjoy me disappearing every weekend to go ride a bike by myself. I tried to take her on a trail once, but she said "it's too bumpy" and that was it. 

Where do you guys/girls find the time?


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

maybe time to wake up earlier on the weekend. in the spring/summer/fall if the weather is good i go for rides early on the weekends and maybe during the week if i have a day off since the nearest trail is about 45 minutes away. can't wait till I move out of illinois.

i sometimes sneak away to the gym at 430am before work so i can have the quality time with my wife and son in the evenings. i've been thinking about doing some night rides- that may work for you at least one night a week.

i'm still trying to figure out how we can live off of my wife's salary


----------



## eric1115 (Jul 8, 2008)

Gotta make it a priority. If you're not willing to rearrange some things, it won't happen. I don't get 3-4 days a week in the dirt either, but taking off a couple hours early on a weekday afternoon or getting up early on the weekend to ride while the wife and kid are still asleep are my best bets. I ride to work 90% of the time when the weather's decent, and that saddle time does a couple things... I'm in better MTB shape for when I do get to ride, and regular contact with the bike makes me want it more.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Im married have two kids work 55,60 hrs a week and find time to get out to ride twice a week if i feel like it, yeah its time to wake up a little earlier on sat or buy a light so you can ride after work .Sounds like if you really wanted to ride you could find the time.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

I get up early on the weekends (4-5 am) to ride and ski then sleep in on the weekdays (7am) to go to work. This allows me to still get stuff done around the house on weekends. Plus I commute to work via bike, so I usually get plenty of time in on the bike midweek.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

I learned less than a year into the corporate 8-6 lifestyle that it was not for me. I quit my job in a letter, dropped out of the main stream urban/suburban society and moved to the mountains. 

Single, never married, no kids. I live a very simple nomadic lifestyle with no material possessions that I can't fit in my Forrester and a small trailer. I snowboard 100+ days every winter and fly fish/MTB all spring, summer and fall. I was broke for a while. Being financially poor taught me what was really important in life. 

Then came proposition 215 followed by Amendment 20 (Google it, lol). Now all is balanced in my universe and I highly recommend this lifestyle.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Man I can't tell you when the last time I slept till 8am let alone 11am....when do you go to bed? Sounds like to me you need to get to bed earlier and or sleep less


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Like the above post - I ride in the morning before work. I get up between 4:30 - 5:00 and out the door around 5:30 or 6:00. I can get 20 miles in come home shower and get to work by 8:00. If I don't ride in the morning it never seems to work in the evening.
I'm married and work M-F 8-5ish.

Woody

PS if you need lights there is two great forums on this site with tons of info.


----------



## Mr. Lynch (Jun 11, 2010)

I generally ride 3x a week. I live 2 blocks from some killer trails, so anytime I have as little as a 1/2 an hour of free time I go for a spin. I'm married with 2 kids so I have to take advantage of the time I have.


----------



## santacruzer (Nov 30, 2004)

Ditto, On Saturdays I leave the house at 5-6AM with a light on my helmet and ride 4 to 6 hours getting home while the wife is still reading the paper, ride a couple of hours on Sunday and around 2 hours T, W, TH and Friday after work but before dinner. I usually never drive anywhere to ride unless it’s a race, that way if I’m gone to ride, I’m actually riding. I have trails nearby (3 miles, 8 miles, 9 miles and 15 miles away) that I ride to which makes it a little easier


----------



## telemarc67 (Aug 5, 2010)

I go to work at 7am, I'm home by 3:30. The trailhead is only 7 miles from my house!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

As others have said, it's about setting your priorities, and in my case a strict sleep schedule. I'm married with 4 kids but my kids are old enough to take care of themselves for the most part. I'm in bed, lights out at 10:00pm. Then up at 5:30am to run, workout, or ride my bike to work. Work is 8am to 4pm. Weekends I don't set the alarm so awake by 6am feels like sleeping in. I can run or bike until 10:00am on weekend mornings and get home before my wife is even out of bed . Something which has helped tremendously is eliminating caffeine and replacing that morning pot of coffee with a workout. I sleep much better and I feel I get a much higher quality of sleep, without the daily highs and lows.


----------



## JDaniels (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a trail 5 minutes from my office. I can go at lunch and get a good 35-45 minute ride in most days of the week.
Other than that, I have the same kind of schedule as the OP. Weekends are spent with the family.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I've made it part of my job. I realize that not everyone can do it, but if I don't ride, I'm not a very good mom/friend/girlfriend.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the luxury of being a teacher so I'm done every day at 2 or 3 PM. I can go right from work to the trail, get in a solid ride and get home by dark. I do that almost every day (except winter time) I can as long as the weather is decent.

I also ride on the weekends and have the summers off. Teaching is a very mountain bike friendly job.


----------



## caspio (Apr 30, 2010)

Married but no kids. Renting, so I don't have to worry about repairs and not much in the way of yard work. I have a couple good lights so I can get off work at 5 and ride at 6. Trails start less than 1/4 mile from my front door, and the fun trails start 1 mile after that.

Also helps that riding IS quality time with the wife. She's not a fan of night riding but when it starts staying light till 8pm or so, she goes with me.

I try to ride anywhere from 1-3 times per week. Once the weather gets better it'll definitely be 3x a week. During the downtimes though I'm not any less busy, I'm just doing other things. As others have said it's about priorities. Some things you have to do, others can be safely ignored in favor of dirt :thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

DoinkMobb said:


> How do you find the time to ride 3,4,5 days a week?


I am unemployed. I have plenty of time to ride my bike, although I am married and have two young children. Sometimes my rides involve them too.


----------



## NWR2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wife, 2 kids, full time job and homeowner here. I live on the east face of the Allegheny Front and I can be on trails within 2 minutes by bike. All's I need is about 45 minutes after work for a quick ride. The wife understands and doesn't mind. If I get a couple hours free there are countless other places to ride within 30 or 40 miles. I get out there 4 or 5 times a week.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

college student, single, and jobless. i got time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Don't watch TV
2. Get off the fking internet


----------



## cchase86 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think your problem is waking up at 11 on the weekend and 8 for work on the weekdays.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm up at 5am, at work at 6 & home at 5pm during the week. I usually ride on Wed, and Friday's. I sleep late on Sat & Sun until 6am and rides are a lock if I'm out of the house at 7am. 
Yardwork, house, karate, baseball, soccer, swimming, gymnastics, and scouts in between. 

I only watch the weather in the mornings before work and don't spend much time here anymore. 

Sometimes when the kids want to go out and ride, I get 2 rides in on Saturdays.:thumbsup: 

Your missing rides are before work and before 11am on weekends.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Married, 2 kids, 8-5 job. I can ride 6 times a week if I wanted to. I wake up 10-11am on weekends. My rides are after work along the way home, that way I can get home by 7:30pm, just in time for dinner.


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Same song and dance as everyone else, more than FT job, 2 kids, wife and house. Wife is a lawyer (lots of hours) and runs ultra trail marathons, lots o training. 

I too am very lucky, live in the mountains (albeit shorter mtb season), 1600 foot climb across the street from my office and sweet trails right there. Some days I am able to break away from work to ride (good to be the boss, but also encourage the staff to do the same). I believe this actually makes people happier and more productive.

My wife and I trade off quite a bit with the kids, but make sure to have a date night every other week or so to keep things healthy. If need be, babysitters are great. I tend to ride/workout 6 days a week. I am also lucky that my wife loves the early morning run/workout to 'get it overwith.' But I am usually up before 6 most days of the week. I have also mowed my lawn in the summer with my bike helmet and lights. It would be nice to get one of those six pack helmets for these missions. I tend to believe there is more time available during a day than you think.


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Priorities. I'm at work before 7am and getting out the door before 4 is almost impossible. Plus the joys of grading papers / planning in the evenings and weekends. Riding is a priority for me. Monday's is my off day so I can plan the week. Don't get to hit the dirt but once or twice a week. But I am on a bike 5-6 days per week. Quality rather than quantity.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

b-kul said:


> college student, single, and jobless. i got time.


this.

:thumbsup:

I'll be old and grumpy in no time tho.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm a residential real estate agent. . . . time is discretionary  

With the market in a "slump" as of late, I've managed to really improve my "game"  


If you are in San Diego county, come with me while I "preview property" from the saddle of my Santa Cruz BlurLT (bring your own "vehicle") :thumbsup:


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

life's too short to deal with marriage and kids!


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I work a compressed work week. Four 12 hours days then the next week is three 12 hour days. This means I have a least a three day weekend plus I take my bike to work and ride on my one hour break. Also my wife enjoys cycling so I ride with her at least one day when I am off. Otherwise I take off in the morning and ride returning when she is just getting up. YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL, everyone else covered what I was gonna say.

Buy a light and ride after work. Priorities man, priorities.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, like someone already said, you have to make it a priority. Unfortunetly I work 3 days a week from 7:30 until 5pm, and the trailhead is about 40 minutes from my house. I'm lucky if I get all the way out there by 6pm, and can ride until 7:00-7:30 or so..... but I still do it.

On days that I'm not working, I'm in school from 10am until 6pm, and unfortunetly thats too late for me to ride, I can get a short ride or a local road ride in in the mornings (fyi, I hate road bikes).

I'm a super busy guy, but you just have to make some time for your passion. Do whatever it takes, get up an hour early, or stay up an hour later studying so you can get some riding done during the daylight. I don't buy the night-riding business haha.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

yea not gonna cut it sleeping till 11:00 on weekends and 8:00 on the weekdays
3 rides/week here, 2 days of 3hr gym. Single Dad,self employed. you have to have discipline and sometimes put responsibilites on the shelf


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

Married, no kids, own home.

Work in sales so I am always at work but a lot of times this involves pulling off the trail to return calls and emails every 30 minutes.

I try to ride 4 days a week, my wife rides with me on Sat and Sun.

On weekends we try to hit the trail early, most trails are 45 minutes from our house so on the way home, we stop and have a nice lunch. Then we drive home, unload the gear and get the yard work done on Saturday, We pick a new trail on Sunday , ride and then do the house work. After all this is done we just chill by the pool.

We used to spend a lot of time and money going out but now we are just happy to live healthy and ride.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

Swingshift, from 12:30 to 9. Let's me singletrack 10 miles in the morning and commute 20 miles for the day. Keeps me hungry.


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

I was in the same position last year, own business, wife I love spending time with (doesn't ride), loved my leisure/beer drinkin' time.. even sold my bike half way through the season...

Well let me tell ya, this year is going to be different. Quit drinking totally several month ago(free's up lots of time & $$), bought a 2011 Epic Expert Carbon, and have a Cdale Flash 29er 1 on the way.

My work is 7km away from home, but I've mapped out a mostly off road route I can ride to work that is about 16km... so right there just with transportation alone, EVERY day I'll get 32km.

Plus I can't sleep on the weekend, and my wife LOVES to sleep until 1pm, so that gives me 5/6 hrs every sat and sun..

I plan on getting 3500+ km in this year... I'm going to MAKE the time.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

First of all, I am a night owl. Actually, my brother was doing some paper on brain disorders at school, and figured that we probably all (me, my brothers and mom) have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome.

My brothers, my mom and I are all on the same messed up sleep schedule - get tired around 2-3am and wake up around 11am-12pm. That is my natural schedule and I have never, ever been able to successfully adapt to anything else. So I've just learned to function on 5-6 hours of sleep per day. Friday night and Sat. night I go to bed at 3 and wake up at 11, maybe getting 8 hours of interrupted, very light sleep. If I try to go to bed around 10-11pm, I sleep for 2 hours, then I'm awake for 4.

For instance, today I was exhausted at work because I got maybe 5 hours of sleep. I've been up since 8am and it's now 11:30pm and I'm wide awake and ready to run around. I won't be tired until 2-3am. I can stay up for 20+ hours on 5 hours of sleep, day after day, week after week. The only caffeine I drink is one 8 oz. cup of green tea in the morning.

So honestly, mornings are not an option. Riding at night sounds awesome, but all the parks near me close at sunset. There are no random, unmanned trails around here, everything is behind a gate. I do have a headlight, but I really have no desire to get killed riding on the shoulder on the unlit streets around here.

There is a short trail by my job that I hit on the way home sometimes, but it only takes me about 30-35 minutes to do the whole thing. It's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## Mattcz (May 26, 2005)

I work nights. My wife works night. She rides with me(this one is key). No kids. 
Riding keeps my stress level low and my sanity intact.


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

I work 2pm - 10:30 pm. Usually get in a couple weekday morning rides around 1.5 hrs long then at least one on the weekend. Weather permitting, of course.


----------



## Rider one (Aug 23, 2009)

Dude c'mon! If u really into cycling, you'll find the time for riding. Don't be a Sleeping Beauty!
Get ur ass wake-up early and ride.


----------



## whitekangaroo (Mar 13, 2011)

i work a 40 hr week job ,and find plenty of time for bike riding,but that aint all man i squeeze in sailing in my WWP15 and throw in some kayaking and fishing not to mention wastin time on this puter,maybe is time to look for another job bro,you need your time...


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

In a prior existence, my work-day was 9am-7pm. Except Tuesday which was 9am-5pm.

I biked 1-3 hrs before work most work-days, on Tues I usually biked with a group from 6-8.

Sat and Sun were long ride days.

I was getting as many as 8 rides a week. I was happy.

In my current life my work week is 4-days, 6:30am-5pm, and I'm struggling to get any rides after work.

Stupid.

On the up-side, the 3-day weekends are making it easy to get 3-4 rides on the weekend (weather permitting). Longer rides too.

No kids. Rental housing.

Sad bit is I don't get much time with my gal - but she's stupid-over-worked right now so she doesn't have much play time at all. ;^(

If it wasn't for the Mrs supporting my obsession, it wouldn't happen.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

Similar situation during the weekdays. I leave the house between 6:30 and 7 on the weekdays, get home typically about 6:30 in the evenings. Kids activities take up any time I have 4 days a week after work and distance between the trail and work is not going to allow riding in the morning. Now that the time has changed, I will start trying to get in a ride after work at least once a week. The weekends, early in the morning, is where I typically make time to ride.

Have you actually seen anyone about the possible sleep disorder that you might have? Not saying that it is not possible, but 20 years Navy and married to someone that comes from a slightly disfunctional family, I have seen symptoms you describe plenty of times. In my wife's case, her family fit that description to the letter. When we first got married, I would typically be up 5 hours before anyone else got up in that house, and they would all stay up half the night socializing. After 18 years of living with me, and kids, she now sleeps normal hours. Her Dad, who remarried about 10 years ago to a wonderful lady that is not a night owl, is now an early morning person as well.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I get a 1hr ride or run in most days at lunch, then eat at my desk. I also ride one weekday evening and once on the weekend to get a more satisfying 2 to 4 hour ride in. Each week I shoot to pick the time slots with the leat impact on my family for my longer rides. I also have a lot of fun riding bikes around the driveway with the kids. I goof around and practice wheelies and the kids have fun watching me fall over


----------



## brett8902 (Jan 19, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> And I'm married. I see my wife 3-4 hours a night before she goes to bed, so she wouldn't enjoy me disappearing every weekend to go ride a bike by myself.
> Where do you guys/girls find the time?


3-4 hours a night is plenty. Go ride on the weekend if you want


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*I had a great answer.......*

....... but it was all BS. If you really want to ride, you will find the time.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Try doing a Google search on mountain bike trails for your city and state. You might be surprised by what you find and even if they're just greenways or paved bike paths, they might not be closed after dark and you'll be able to ride after work without having to worry about wrestling with car traffic.

I live in an area that's surrounded by mountain biking trails so that part is easy (for me) but it helps to ride first thing after I get up on the weekends. That way I get in a ride and still have plenty of time for yard/house maintenance and a couple of other "putter around the house" hobbies. I have found that if I don't do it that way, other things will come up and interfere and then I might not get to ride at all. I'm not about to let that happen! I'll also be in a much better mood while I do that other stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

cchase86 said:


> I think your problem is waking up at 11 on the weekend and 8 for work on the weekdays.


EXACTLY. Ditch your sleeping habits, unless you have mono or epstein-bar...

My work day starts at 7am, sometimes earlier, I'll work until 6-7pm most week days and a couple hours each day on Sat & Sun. Even though it's MARCH, I still ride EVERY DAY.

1. Set the alarm for 4:10am. Get up & Ride. 
2. Saturday and Sunday, get on the trails by 7am, home by 11am. You're blowing a 1/2 day SLEEPING. :madman: :madman: :madman:

This is not an issue of family time. Family in some form will always be there and be a priority. Just ride when they have other obligations or better yet, take the wife with you riding.

-B


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Married, teenager, own a one man shop open all the time, and I ride, 3 nights a week plus a bonus Sunday AM ride with the family. 

Started when my son was young, I needed to get out,and found a group of other dads in a similar situation. We meet at 9PM. We don't do epics, just an hour or two, but it's a nice quick hour or two (most nights) followed by a little post ride beverage and BSing. Generally home by the evening news. 

Works well, Get home from work, see the family, eat dinner, chill a bit. About the time folks are getting ready for bed, or just couch time with a book, I'm outta there, and no one seems to mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I ride during the week at lunch on my CX/road bike/mtb and then eat at my desk while I work. I really have started enjoying ridng something other than mtb all the time too...


----------



## nealman1 (Feb 24, 2008)

I am fortunate that I have a nice local singletrack 1 mile from my door. Plus being single, 26, and never working banker's hours helps a lot. Lately, i've been riding everyday after work, then one day on the weekend. Certainly can't complain right now.


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

I've enjoyed reading these and admire the persistence and commitment exhibited

In-season my Sun AM trail ride is fixed at 8am (20 min drive to get there). Ride double track with my girl a lot of Saturdays, and try to steal away from work a little early for at least one late afternoon ride per week. On that day I go to work early too!

If it means a lot there's always a way to make it work. Of course riding means a lot to most of us!


----------



## adamant10 (Mar 23, 2011)

I work M-F 7am-4pm. Not married and I live in an apartment about a mile from a few trails. My girlfriend has college classes every Tuesday and Thursday which translates to "I ride every Tuesday and Thursday". She also loves to ride and her and I ride most Wednesday nights. The weekend I spend 4-6 hours with a few mtbr friends on the local trails. 

When you have this bug.. you find time.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

bingemtbr said:


> EXACTLY. Ditch your sleeping habits, unless you have mono or epstein-bar...
> 
> My work day starts at 7am, sometimes earlier, I'll work until 6-7pm most week days and a couple hours each day on Sat & Sun. Even though it's MARCH, I still ride EVERY DAY.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed the part where I said I've had chronic sleeping issues my entire life. And I don't sleep a lot, I sleep about 6 hours a night during the week. The weekends are the only two nights where I actually get 8 hours of sleep.

You work until 7pm and get up at 4am to ride? Do you go to bed at 8-9pm? That's insane. I struggle to get out of bed at 8. I usually stay in bed until about 8:30, then I rush out the door and I'm usually 5 min late to work. Getting up any earlier than I do, is not an option. There is absolutely no reason and no activity I would ever EVER wake up for at 4am. My wife could wake me up for a threesome with Adrianna Lima at 4am and I'd tell her to "**** off" and I'd go back to sleep.

I think I forgot to mention that I've been taking Advair every day for who knows how many years now, and one of the awesome side effects is...INSOMNIA. I"m trying to wean myself off it now to see if it effects my ability to sleep.


----------



## Rad Rider 415 (Nov 20, 2010)

I am a freshman in high school so I ride every weekend almost and during the week after 3


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup, I can't say much more about the priorities + rearranging schedule than what's already been said. If you love biking enough, you'll find a way! 

My situation: I'm a military wife, mom to a first grader, animal shelter volunteer, + part time student. Right now I'm on an extended break from my school + doing the temporary single parent thing. I have to get my rides in during the week days when daughter is in school. I have to sometimes skip my rides if there's too many house work related things to do, or if there's appointments to be kept. Usually I can get rides in every day, or at least 3 days of the week.

When I go back to school again, it may change though. My school has some really funky scheduling going on! Thankfully they are close enough that I can ride there if I want to. It will be about an hour commute of a mix of street + pathways.

The closest single track to me is a 30-45 minute drive and near my house are mainly paved paths. There's this sweet little BMX track not far from me and I'm going to add that in more often.


----------



## GrannyMSG (Mar 22, 2011)

my first post, might as well be here. I just got into mountian biking a couple weeks ago. 14 days ago actually got my bike in the mail. I have been on a trail 10 of those days. I have three areas that are either close to work or home (within 30 minutes) I'm married with no kids and own my home. I work from 7am-4am, with a 45 minute drive to work. I ride after work, and on Saturdays. I think i am just obsessed right now, so I can't really tell you much else lol


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I try to ride almost every day for 1H30-2H. I leave job around 4H, get back home and ride until 6H-6H30. I add a long 3H+ ride on a weekend day. This is the winter schedule, will change it IT CAN STOP SNOWING DAMMIT! :madman: 

With this schedule I can fit 8-10 hours a week.

No kids, soon to be married, full time job. GF is very supportive and "admires my determination and consistency" (her words), it's very helpful. Things will probably change when the kids come around, we'll see.


----------



## Mr.AllMountain (Dec 4, 2010)

i used to ride that much when i didnt have a job and didnt go to school. now i got to school and work monday through friday so i only have my weekends to ride and thats still not enough for me


----------



## Blue Bye (Mar 17, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> My wife could wake me up for a threesome with Adrianna Lima at 4am and I'd tell her to "**** off" and I'd go back to sleep.


Really - You wouldn't make an exception for this one?


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

Married, no kids, own home. Work 8-5, M-F
Ride 3-4 times/weeks.

Weekdays: On my way home from work, swap out the collared shirt for a jersey and lycra at the trailhead. (Light system is a must between Oct-March.)
Weekends: Wake up between 5:30- 6am. Leisurely enjoy coffee, news, dump, mtbr, and at the trailhead by 8am. If I don't ride early morning on the weekends, than I'm not riding at all.


----------



## -bb- (Feb 3, 2005)

DoinkMobb said:


> Are you students? Work part time? Work night shift and ride your bike all day? Single? Live in an apartment?
> 
> Where do you guys/girls find the time?


Here is your MAIN problem... you don't FIND the time, you MAKE the time!!:madman:

In my case for example, when we moved I insisted we move to within 10min of some decent trailheads. Also, I wake up early and am in the office by 7am, so I can leave by 4ish, beat traffic and be at the trailhead by 5:00. Get in a quick 1hr loop (45min up, 15min down) back home by 6:30 and viola... you have a ride in.

Weekends? Dang, I'd LOVE to be able to sleep till 11:00, but again, when would you ride? I can be home from a 3-4 hour ride before 11:00am!!

You just don't have your ride as high of a priority as some others. Shoot, I've got a 7mo old son and I STILL get out at least 2-3 times per week.
:nono:


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Blue Bye said:


> Really - You wouldn't make an exception for this one?


Well...ok, maybe that would be the one thing I'd get up for. I wouldn't be very lively though.


----------



## EMrider (Sep 9, 2007)

> The weekends? I sleep til 11am


:skep: :madman:


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

JDaniels said:


> I have a trail 5 minutes from my office. I can go at lunch and get a good 35-45 minute ride in most days of the week.
> Other than that, I have the same kind of schedule as the OP. Weekends are spent with the family.


:eekster: You're back!!

Anyway, to the OP: I'm a student, so I get out around 3x a week. I could get out 5x a week if I really tried, but I do need to focus somewhat on homework. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Cabletwitch (Apr 16, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky. 
I run my own business which means 55+ hour work weeks over the summer but my days start at 6am so I'm usually done with time to spare for a ride. I was riding 5 days a week and then my son came along so its more like 3 times a week now. My wife and I live a simple life she doesn't work (small house, no car payments, no flash) most of our extra money goes towards bikes (she bikes too). The nice thing about being my own boss is if I want to take off for a couple hours I do. I make the schedule and do the budgets so I get to make all the decisions. Its nice in a lot of ways. Plus I have two trail systems withing 20 mins and 4 within 40.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

To the OP - it seems you have a number of convenient excuses to prevent you from riding more. 

If you really want to ride more... you'll find the time.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

It seems like a lot of you are proposing that I forego sleep in order to ride my bike. I don't fall asleep before 1-1:30 am most nights (sometimes 3am), so waking up at 6am would mean I'm getting a max of 5 hours of sleep before riding. I don't think I'd be very functional on 4-5 hours of sleep. 

Some Friday nights, I'm bored, so I work on the car til 3am. I am productive and full of energy at night, which really isn't conducive to doing anything during the day. 

I think a lot of you are getting the idea that I sleep 10 hours a night. I do not. My wife, who is a morning person and gets up at 7am on the weekends, sleeps WAY more than I do. She starts passing out around 9-9:30pm and will sleep until 7-8am if given the opportunity. Which is exactly what she did last night, a good 10 hours of hard, deep sleep. I would kill to sleep as well as she does. 

I must reiterate that mornings are not an option.


----------



## summitparkrider (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe you should buy a head light and ride at night if that is when you have the most energy and productivity, just a thought.

I wake up early and ride most everyday it works best for me. To do this I go to bed early most nights around 9 or 9:30. My wife is very understanding and does not mind if I leave her at the house and go for a ride. 

You may also try being really cranky on the days you don't ride, than happy on the days you do ride. This might influence your wife into being alright with you riding when you get home from work, trust me it works.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

DoinkMobb said:


> Maybe you missed the part where I said I've had chronic sleeping issues my entire life. And I don't sleep a lot, I sleep about 6 hours a night during the week. The weekends are the only two nights where I actually get 8 hours of sleep.
> 
> You work until 7pm and get up at 4am to ride? Do you go to bed at 8-9pm? That's insane. I struggle to get out of bed at 8. I usually stay in bed until about 8:30, then I rush out the door and I'm usually 5 min late to work. Getting up any earlier than I do, is not an option. There is absolutely no reason and no activity I would ever EVER wake up for at 4am. .


Didn't miss the part about your sleep disorder; actually stated the two conditions that I know of which really mess with sleep patterns in my post. If you are on med's for your sleep, then I completely understand. If your sleep is just habit, then that's your choice. You mention Advair in your posts, so what? I take Advair, this is for asthma not insomnia or narcolypsy.

Regarding my schedule, yes, up at 4:10am today, yesterday, Tuesday and Monday, and plan to get up tomorrow at that same time. I start getting sleepy at 8pm and it's lights out by 10pm. Body is trained this way for the last few years. On the weekends, there is no way, no how, I can sleep past 7am. Doesn't matter if I stayed up until 1am. My bio-rythms won't allow it.

Look at it this way, life is just too darn short to sleep away 1/2 of it. Consider keeping an open mind and trying a morning ride schedule (not mine but make your own). Try it for 2 weeks. After 14 days, what's the worst that could happen? You'll sleep-in until noon on the 15th day? Maybe, maybe not.

I guess you don't even wanna hear about my summer ride schedule which includes evening rides 3 nights during the week on top of the morning schedule...  I liken it to that old saying about rolling sideways into your grave all spent and burnt out.

Me? Married 18 years. Two kids. Two dogs.

Good luck.

-B


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

DoinkMobb said:


> I sleep til 11am, work on the car, mow the lawn, work on various projects around the house, see friends/family, drink beer, among all the other crap I don't have time for during the week.


I get up at 5am, drive 30min and hit the gym for 1:30 3x a week. I'll do 1-2hr rides at lunch a few days a week, and have scheduled evening rides that go from 5:30-dark 2 nights a week. Then I drive 30min home, sometimes don't get dinner 'til 9-10pm, wash, rinse, repeat.

Weekends - normal is up at 5, and weekly stuff done by 9. If it's a big project (aka paint the house, build a deck, etc) I'll ride early one day and work through the other day.

Get a cheap reliable car. I used to screw around with those way too much - then I realized that I would have something reliable to transport my bikes than something cool. I haven't even washed my car since last spring. Mow the lawn? What's that take - an hour?

Basically - set your priorities, and quit being lazy.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoinkMobb said:


> I don't fall asleep before 1-1:30 am most nights. I am productive and full of energy at night. My wife starts passing out around 9-9:30pm.


Um, 9PM shove off time seems just about perfect.

Find a few buddies, trust me, they can be convinced.

Night rides kick a$$.

I'm stumped as to why this concept appears to be eluding you.....


----------



## fattirefreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Reading this motivates me to get out there and ride more. 2-3x a week is about my average when there's not too much snow on the ground.
Every summer I am doing mountain runs here in CO. And its never enough. Wish I could just quit my job and go all the time, but like the OP I too have a family to think of first. 
www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Ride-Along-the-Divide-RAD-an-extreme-cycling-trip/176943835663008


----------



## EvilScience (Jul 16, 2004)

I'll echo some of the other replies - the answer is less sleep.

I work 60+ hour weeks, but get up at 6am every day. A few days a week I can get in a 1-2 hour ride, walk my dogs, and still be at work by 9ish. Weekends, same thing, but walk dogs first, then out for a long ride. Then start work later in the day.

Of course, I'm recently divorced, so read what you will into that one...


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

OP: your situation is not unique. My self and several of my friends are in similar situations. The solution? Well, many have already said it: wake up earlier on the weekends. Just like Screampint, I'm not a good father/friend/boyfriend if I don't get some riding. My GF understands that, although our time is limited during the week, it's important that I get out and play. So, if we don't go riding together, I go out on my own early enough to not take over the rest of the day. 

During the week, If I can't ride after work, I make sure I do something active at least twice a week. Fortunately for me, my company offers Yoga classes twice a week so that helps allot. I also go for brisk walks on my lunch hour, or ride the rollers when I get home after work.

Good luck!


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet jeebus...

I sleep, on average, 46 hours a week. 6 hours a night during the week, 8 hours a night on the weekends. I am not sleeping my life away. I guarantee you morning people sleep much more than me. How can I sleep less than I do? I am already barely functional as is.

bingemtbr - I never said I take Advair for insomnia, I said one of it's side effects is insomnia - which compounds my sleeping problem. I am not on any meds for sleep. Like I said many times before, sleeping weird hours is not my choice. Just like your bio-rhythms won't let you sleep past 7am, my body won't let me fall asleep before 2-3am. It's my natural messed up cycle. 

I am awake more hours per week than the average person, yet that makes me lazy? Having a chronic sleep disorder is an excuse? No, it's more like a nightmare. Imagine never feeling rested, never being able to sleep for more than 4 hours in a row, having difficulty concentrating most of the day. It's negatively affected my life for years, but the average person who can actually sleep like a normal diurnal primate labels me lazy and incompetent. It's not fun and I hate living like this. 

My morning person wife has had serving jobs which required her to work late on weekend nights. By midnight, she would just start shutting down - she'd forget orders, was unable to concentrate and would have to go home so she wouldn't fall asleep at the wheel. I would scoff at being tired at midnight, because that's when I'm the most awake. Was she making excuses about being tired? Would you consider her lazy? Or maybe she is just a morning person and absolutely cannot function at night.

I forgot that there is a loooong paved trail near me that I should be able to hop on at night. I might have to give that a shot. Maybe some physical activity at night will knock me out.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> I forgot that there is a loooong paved trail near me that I should be able to hop on at night. I might have to give that a shot. Maybe some physical activity at night will knock me out.


I think this is the answer. You could also drive out to your local singletrack and ride there after dark.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Married with two small kids. I live 30 miles from work and the trail heads. 90% of my riding is in the dark. We have a group that meets 3 days a week at 5am to get a ride in before work. I have to get up at 3am on ride days to get down to the trailhead and ready to ride at 5am. I actually wake up a little early on rides days as I can't wait to get out on the trail. We try to make no excuses

Here are a few photos from our ride last Friday -

The name on the rim says it all :thumbsup: 




































*What goes up, must come down*






***


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

JDM said:


> I think this is the answer. You could also drive out to your local singletrack and ride there after dark.


All the offroad trails I know of are within parks and they close the gate at sunset. Having my car parked right outside the gate after dark would probably raise the suspicion of any passing officers.


----------



## CxAgent2 (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't FIND time to ride - I MAKE time to ride.

Married, home owner, no kids. Self employed with three businesses. I am the ONLY person operating all three businesses. (On a conference call right now or wouldn't be on the internet.) Really good trails within 15 minutes of my house but I usually drive at least 30 minutes so I have someone to ride with.

After a very poor race last Sunday so I *WILL* ride everyday the next two weeks. Most rides are 2+ hours trying to get some semblance of fitness back. Shortest ride so far was 1 hour of hill repeats. Typically I ride 3 - 4 times per week and try to have at least least one multi hour ride. I want to ride every day and have 3 -4 multi hour rides.

If your body's clock keeps you up at night - ride at night. The point is YOU have to figure out what works for you and how to do it. If there are ZERO trails open at night then talk to the land owner to see if you can get permission to ride at night. If not, develop a new trail where you can ride at night. You would be surprised how many land owners would 'ignore those lights out there' once they find out you are reasonable. If not, find some roads where you feel safe riding at night. etc. etc. etc. Remember the saying "If it's to be, it's up to me".

If it is too much trouble to ride, recognize that and act accordingly. Run. Go to a 24 hr gym. Sit on the couch. Surf the internet. But figure out what works for you and DO IT.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you been diagnosed for this Sleep Disorder?

I've known a number of night owls. As best as I could tell, their unusual sleep cycle began as a lifestyle choice, which evolved into an unavoidable condition. 

I've known people who worked the night shift. The worst part was adjusting their internal clock. It typically took about a week. Then, their odd hours felt normal. It's kind of like getting over significant jet lag.

When was the last time you dedicated an extended period (like a month or two) to maintaining regular hours? Get up at 7am every day, no caffeine or stimulants after 6pm, no TV or internet after 9pm. 

If you want more daylight riding, then you need to change.

It's that simple.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

DoinkMobb said:


> Maybe some physical activity at night will knock me out.


Once upon a time I worked 2pm to 11pm - A lot of the time I would be up til 3am or later.

I took up yoga. Get off work, go home and do an hour of yoga... it'd relax me enough to actually fall asleep by 1am so I could get up for class at 7am.

I wouldn't recommend high HR activities right before bed. If you could get up at 6am and ride that loop for an hour, and keep that up for at least a week or two - your body would adjust to your new sleep schedule and you'd be able to conk out earlier.

And switch from beer to whiskey or vodka. Way more efficient.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

DoinkMobb said:


> I don't fall asleep before 1-1:30 am most nights. I am productive and full of energy at night. My wife starts passing out around 9-9:30pm.


Um, 9PM shove off time seems just about perfect.

Find a few buddies, trust me, they can be convinced.

Night rides kick a$$.

I'm stumped as to why this concept appears to be eluding you.....


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

During the week, I often just go ride Urban style mtb right out of the door when I get home from work. I have a rigid frame 700cc hybrid with mtb bars and hybrid tires that are skinnier than mtb tires, but still big enough to take curb drops, small jumps etc. I ride sidewalks, neibhorhoods, parking lots, school and church grounds, and little bits and pieces of suburban trails. When the days are short, I often come back in the dark. But, there are streetlights for most of my route. I have several routes depending on how long I want to ride and somedays just go exploring. I really enjoy this kind of riding and it's been good training for mtb.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's Ride said:


> Have you been diagnosed for this Sleep Disorder?
> 
> I've known a number of night owls. As best as I could tell, their unusual sleep cycle began as a lifestyle choice, which evolved into an unavoidable condition.
> 
> ...


I've told my doctors all my life that I can never sleep. They just kinda dismiss it though. One doc gave me some Ambien to try - 30 min after I took the pill, I felt really woozy, had a disgusting taste in my mouth that wouldn't go away, zonked out for 8 hours and felt really woozy in the morning with a heaviness in my chest. No thanks.

Ever since I was a kid, I never wanted to go to bed at night and I never wanted to get up in the morning. It was always a struggle with my parents.

My body is permanently on the night shift. I could start a night shift job tomorrow and be able to jump right and be fine with it. I guarantee I would sleep better, feel more rested, be able to concentrate better and have more energy. The problem is there's no night shift jobs that I would want. FL's job market is pretty damn bad (3rd worst in the country) and a lot of companies have eliminated 2nd and 3rd shifts.

I've had many jobs where I've had to be up at 6 or 7am, but I never adjusted to the schedule. I would just go to work on 4-6 hours of sleep.

scar - That looks pretty awesome, but I only know one person that rides a bike, and I don't think he'd be up for a night ride.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Great thread and great advice so far!

I am 28 and married with a little one due in September. I hope to maintain my ability to ride TWO times a week....more than that just sounds like crazy fun!

My normal work week consists of getting up at 7 and leaving for work at 8:30. I leave work most days around 5-5:30. Two days a week I run about 4.5 miles from the house and try and do push-ups/sit-ups. One day during the week I ride after work, sometimes leaving from my door (either road or local trails) or bring my gear with me and hit up real trails on the way home. I then get in a bigger ride on the weekends.

I think I can manage the above and still be a good father. If my kid grows up to be a snot, I guess my bicycle will be the scapegoat.   

Ryan


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Eric Z said:


> i'm still trying to figure out how we can live off of my wife's salary


Let me know how you do that? That way I can get the same concept / idea and not have to work to busss my rear-end to bring in pork chops


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

mm9 said:


> During the week, I often just go ride Urban style mtb right out of the door when I get home from work. I have a rigid frame 700cc hybrid with mtb bars and hybrid tires that are skinnier than mtb tires, but still big enough to take curb drops, small jumps etc. I ride sidewalks, neibhorhoods, parking lots, school and church grounds, and little bits and pieces of suburban trails. When the days are short, I often come back in the dark. But, there are streetlights for most of my route. I have several routes depending on how long I want to ride and somedays just go exploring. I really enjoy this kind of riding and it's been good training for mtb.


I'll second this idea. I used to do this every day back and forth to work with a mountain bike only I called it "commuting".  Staircases and retaining walls make excellent shortcuts and those skills translate extremely well to the trail, I have found.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Dude I hear ya. 

I'm not going to get all preachy on you. I do agree that if you have a full time job, finding time to ride during the week is hard. I'm fortunate that Ray's MTB is about 10 minutes from my office so I usually get there 2x per week for a while. We have a local trail, West Branch in Ravenna OH, that's about 1 hour from my office which I can make it to during the summer. 

During the summer I set up an obstacle course on the side street next to my house & practice bunny hops, skinnies & whatever else I can find the materials to (temporarily) build. I'll usually ride from right after dinner until after dark, the street lamps help here. 

But a lot of the people I ride with seem to spend MAD time on their bikes & yet don't bear the hallmarks of extreme poverty (extremely thin, ragged clothing, things like that). I see facebook posts during the week about bike trips to PA, entire days spent on local trals, etc etc etc, all while I'm at work. Many of these folks have decent bikes and equipment as well, which is an expensive undertaking. Just don't get it. They appear to have jobs, but they just are never working. 

Night riding is OK, but kinda like methedone for a heroin addict if you ask me. I've been on some great night rides, but I'd much rather ride during the day. Hell, right now would be good. 

So yah, you do have to make time, but damn it seems some people are able to make WAAAY more of it than I can. Members of the rich kids/trust fund baby club?? Possibly. If I rode as much as I liked, I'd be divorced and foreclosed upon in no time.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

College Student with an Intern job. My Mon-Thur starts at 8 when I leave my place and ends at 9ish 10 when I get home. I still try to get 2 decent rides and 1 bigger ride in with Fri-Sun. Towards the longer days when sunrise is before 6am, I'd do around 5 rides a week with two 1.5/2 hour am rides.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Married, son 6 and daughter 3, dog, house, extended family, 40-45hrs work, 7mile each way commute. I'm lucky to work in 2 riding days a week sleeping 12am-6am. Riding is not my only commitment.

I've thought about starting a thread like this for the past few months. Especially through the winter months when there are 8-10 daylight hours in the northern US, and they are 90% during regular business hours.

First I sat back and contemplated how I'd pose it and some of the expected answers.

What I've come to realize, and validated here, is that you've got to make getting your "you time" in during a week the priority. How much you're willing to do it and re-organize the rest of your schedule is up to you. There are several examples of how people are getting it done.

Also please know this sample set of responses come from some of the most fanatical bikers on the planet. They are not the average John Q Public. Not to mention this is the internet, a simple 3 mile out and back is an "epic" ride to many keyboard racers.


----------



## tgvince69 (Mar 17, 2011)

DoinkMobb said:


> Are you students? Work part time? Work night shift and ride your bike all day? Single? Live in an apartment?
> 
> My work day begins at 8am when I wake up and ends at 7pm when I get home from work, 5 days a week. The nearest trail is about 20-25 min away. During the longest days of the year, I might be able to get out there and do a good 20 min before it got too dark to see. Any biking during the week is not a possibility.
> 
> ...


I lost alot of years to family obligations and making sure "everyone" else was taken care of. 1 Ex wife....One long term GF. The common denominator in my world was that whatever they wanted was what i did....the whole time neglecting me. (TOTALLY NOT saying thats your situation!) I got fat... unhealthy... and was plain miserable. I'm 41 and pretty much started my life over agian for the 3rd time....I bought my Titus last Feb. and have revolved my life around the bike....I ride 9/10 weekends and bring my gear to work and hit the trail on the way home or grab a 45min - 1hr road ride when i get home. I have other hobbies but to me the bike is where my heart is. I think for all of us life simply takes over....but if YOU dont carve out your time and space you eventually lose and can potentially affect those around you. Today i have a new job that i dont have to babysit 18 grown men and deal with incompetent upper managment....I make my own hours with in reason am almost in the shape i was when i was racing the Road Bike in my 20s have lost a ton of weight and the Dr is off my back about BP and cholesteral....I wish you luck my friend...if its important to you you will find a way.


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Divorce is the only solution


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

I teach art. So I leave work by 3:45 +/-. I bring my gear to work with me and go straight from work. I ride 4-5 days a week. Weekends are for the wife and I. I ride on a Saturday every once in a while.
I don't know what to tell you. I'm not aware of a sleep condition that knows when it's 3 am. Sounds like you might need to sell your bike and get a mountain bike video game.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Lenny7 said:


> I teach art. So I leave work by 3:45 +/-. I bring my gear to work with me and go straight from work. I ride 4-5 days a week. Weekends are for the wife and I. I ride on a Saturday every once in a while.
> I don't know what to tell you. I'm not aware of a sleep condition that knows when it's 3 am. Sounds like you might need to sell your bike and get a mountain bike video game.


Yes, it's quite a rare disease I have. My brain knows exactly when it's 3am, and it won't let me go to sleep a minute earlier. The world's most renowned doctors and scientists are baffled. Another strange malady I have is an degenerative ankle disorder than knows when it's Tuesday.

...or maybe my sleep schedule is just shifted about 3-4 hours later than every other normal person.


----------



## woody.1 (Jun 10, 2008)

As my Mom use to say "You Have More Excuses than Carter has Pills".

If you want to make it work you can...

Woody


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

TX_Shifter said:


> Let me know how you do that? That way I can get the same concept / idea and not have to work to busss my rear-end to bring in pork chops


yeah, no joke. my wife has been staying home with our little one for a while and no she's back in the workforce as a teacher. it's nice to have a second income- i just want it to be a little more so i can retire at 40


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Married and work.

Leave for work at 6:00 home at 4:00. Hang out with the wife until 5:30 ride 6:00 to 8:00. In the winter I put a light on my head and go XC skiing.

On the weekends my wife and I ride together. (In the week she rides during the day).


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a 45-55 hour a week job, 1hr commute each way by car, wife, home, 2 kids under 4 and still find a way to get 6-10 hours a week on the bike. If you want to ride, you can find the time. I try to commute to work once or twice a week 30 miles each way, have a standing tuesday night ride year round, get one long ride on the weekend and hope for something more if time allows. I also find time to get 20ish races a year. Like many others have said ride at night, commute to work, pick a day and stick to it as your ride day. I would kill for 6 hours of sleep during the week and 8 on a weekend. If you are struggling on that amount of sleep dont have kids. Somehow we find a way to balance it as a family, my wife also runs 3-4 times a week and competes in a few 5-10k races a year. If you want to ride, stop making excuses and go ride your bike.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

redmr2_man said:


> this.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll be old and grumpy in no time tho.


oh, for sure. im already on my way there.


----------



## LandSpeed (May 27, 2007)

If I don't get into medical school, I'll make sure to go to graduate school, instead. Apartment living and University towns ain't so bad. Check out where I am:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=695248

I ride lots.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

First sell everything you've got. Then leave all of your family behind. Then quit your job. Go find a big refridgerator box and build a homeless shelter near your favorite trail. 

Now you've got all the time you need to ride whenever, however long, and you live close to the trail!!!

SWEEEEEEET!


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wake up early, ride, work, come home and pleasure your wife, smoke a big fatty around nine PM, drift peacefully of to sleep.

Repeat as necessary.

PS: eff mowing the lawn, build a pump track


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> ...or maybe my sleep schedule is just shifted about 3-4 hours later than every other normal person.


That was my point. So if it's shifted it can be shifted again.


----------



## backyard adventurer (Mar 17, 2011)

*I have some ideas...*



DoinkMobb said:


> Are you students? Work part time? Work night shift and ride your bike all day? Single? Live in an apartment?
> 
> My work day begins at 8am when I wake up and ends at 7pm when I get home from work, 5 days a week. The nearest trail is about 20-25 min away. During the longest days of the year, I might be able to get out there and do a good 20 min before it got too dark to see. Any biking during the week is not a possibility.
> 
> ...


I make it a priority. I'm in a relationship with another serious rider, and we just bought a house. And we both work full time. And we easily ride 5 times a week. Here are some things that help: we prioritize riding over everything else. Of course you can't prioritize over work, but you can choose to work less. Don't work more than 8 hours a day - its not sane or healthy. I am even considering going part time so I can have more fun. The key is to not spend a lot of money - then you don't have to work as much. We garden for food, drink cheap beer, and don't buy much in the way of fancy clothes or toys. We also have a short commute, share a single car, and so don't spend much on gas. And, we've just decided as new homeowners, we're going to reduce the amount of mowable yard we have with gardens (saving us money on food) and decks that we build ourselves, and then hire someone to mow it. I'd rather have my time on my days off. You might say, boy are they lucky, but that's not replicable. I say, it sure is replicable, and it's not about luck: we set our lives up this way on purpose.

Also, a life saver has been a light that goes on your helmet or handlebars. With this, you can ride into the night, and it's lots of fun! I recommend the Night Rider MiniNewt 250 cordless light. It has a rechargeable battery, and it comes with helmet and handlebar attachments. Our whole crew has at least one if not two. You can get away with one (I recommend on the helmet), but a second one on your handlebars is nice, too.

Lastly, what about a lunch-time ride? Ask your boss for a longer lunch, even a few days a week or month. And bring your bike and gear to work with you. Either take a long lunch or cut out early. If all else fails, call out sick. Ride first, work later ( :

For more ideas and to follow some of our adventures, you can check us out at www.greenmountainlines.blogspot.com.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

backyard adventurer said:


> I make it a priority. I'm in a relationship with another serious rider, and we just bought a house. And we both work full time. And we easily ride 5 times a week. Here are some things that help: we prioritize riding over everything else. Of course you can't prioritize over work, but you can choose to work less. Don't work more than 8 hours a day - its not sane or healthy. I am even considering going part time so I can have more fun. The key is to not spend a lot of money - then you don't have to work as much. We garden for food, drink cheap beer, and don't buy much in the way of fancy clothes or toys. We also have a short commute, share a single car, and so don't spend much on gas. And, we've just decided as new homeowners, we're going to reduce the amount of mowable yard we have with gardens (saving us money on food) and decks that we build ourselves, and then hire someone to mow it. I'd rather have my time on my days off. You might say, boy are they lucky, but that's not replicable. I say, it sure is replicable, and it's not about luck: we set our lives up this way on purpose.
> 
> Also, a life saver has been a light that goes on your helmet or handlebars. With this, you can ride into the night, and it's lots of fun! I recommend the Night Rider MiniNewt 250 cordless light. It has a rechargeable battery, and it comes with helmet and handlebar attachments. Our whole crew has at least one if not two. You can get away with one (I recommend on the helmet), but a second one on your handlebars is nice, too.
> 
> ...


Good advice. You're right: it's all about shifting paradigms!

BTW, cool blog! I used to live in VT and tele/backcountry ski. Haven't skied in many years, though! Also, my wife (then girlfriend) and I thruhiked the AT back in 2005 southbound. "Dub" (me) and "Yeti" (her).

Ryan


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Lenny7 said:


> That was my point. So if it's shifted it can be shifted again.


My brain is on permanent night shift. It has been this way for my entire life. It's never going to change.

I like the advice of everybody on this board that does not suffer from my awesome sleeping problem - "just go to bed earlier and wake up earlier, what's the big deal?" It doesn't work that way...but I wish it did. It's like telling someone with chronic depression to "cheer up and get over it".

The sleeping control center in my brain is broken. I honestly don't expect the average person with normal sleeping habits to understand.

It's funny - if someone told me they wake up at 5am to get in 2 hours of video games before they go to work, and juggled all their responsibilities and rearranged their life in such a way as to allow them more video game time, I would probably think they are some kind of socially retarded weirdo that lives in their parent's basement.

But if you do this to ride a bike, it's somehow more valiant and more socially acceptable. It's a healthy lifestyle and it's better than playing video games for sure. I think the gamer and the biker are weirdos, but the biker is probably a more successful, more driven and definitely healthier weirdo.

backyard adventurer - I am the type of person who monitors their expenses like a hawk. I'm always looking to keep more of my money. Owning a 24 year old house, a 17 year old car and a 15 year old car means I spend a lot of time and money fixing things. I save money doing home repairs with my father-in-law and working on cheap, used cars myself, but I pay for it in a lack of free time on the weekends. I've got a backlog of projects a mile long...

- I will try some night rides in the near future. I'm going to go check out that particular trail that I would ride on at night this weekend, during the day. 
- I've given up trying to ride with my wife. She pedals so unbelievably slowly that I don't understand how the bike stays upright. And she gets bored/tired after 2-3 miles and wants to go home.


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

Doink, you may want to think a few things through. As someone that had their sleep schedule changed for them countless times throughout the years, it was pretty hard to get onto a "regular" albeit, sleeping in the daytime schedule. I found that once my work habits required me to sleep at night with the rest of the sheep counters, I required heavy doses of meds for the first while. I then proceeded to systematically cut out sweets, caffeine and alcohol (I don't recommend this part for everyone but it worked for me for this and other personal reasons), eventually being able to cut back and then ultimately cut out sleeping aids all together.

I am going to go out on a limb here so please forgive me if I am wrong. It sounds to me that either you or your wife sleep with the t.v. on or stay up all hours of the night on either the internet or maybe reading a book? Do you maybe have dogs or some other sort of distraction in your bed/bedroom? These can be the worst for trying to sleep.

May I recommend getting in bed 15 to 30 minutes earlier than you normally would for, say, the next two or so weeks and see how your body starts to react to that. Ultimately, you are in control of your body, its surroundings and external and internal forces and influences.


----------



## wheelhoss (Aug 10, 2009)

Since this seems to be morphing a little bit, I'll add something interesting I learned the other day. I am a licensed mental health professional (although I have very few direct clients anymore) and I went to a lecture on depression and anxiety disorders the other day. Have to have about 45 hours of continuing education every few years to maintain license.

So I am not laying out any type of diagnosis here, but something that I think apply's to everybody. Part of the lecture was about the importance of sleep (someone with great anxieties obviously does not sleep well). The dude talked about sleeping cold. Crack the window, lighter comforter etc. Also, Melatonin (sp?) helps to cool people down at night. It is over the counter and all you need is .5mg. But of course talk to your physician to see if this is good for you.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> Maybe you missed the part where I said I've had chronic sleeping issues my entire life. And I don't sleep a lot, I sleep about 6 hours a night during the week. The weekends are the only two nights where I actually get 8 hours of sleep.
> .


If this is the case, maybe you need to get this straight first then you will find all kinds of time to ride.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

I have wife & 2 young kids and two jobs. One is 40hrs a week the other is self-employed work that is 6 hours a week. I usually ride mornings 5-7am 2-3 times a week and usually ride twice a week in the late afternoons. Use lights when its dark and ride 5 times a week no matter the weather. The kids have practice for soccer/gymnastics and games on the weekend. Even with that, there's even time to go to church, fix house, misc chores watch WWE 2 hour show... blah blah blah. I sleep 6 hours most of the weekend and get a couple 8 hour nights once or twice. 

Its all time management my friend.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

bentcog said:


> Doink, you may want to think a few things through. As someone that had their sleep schedule changed for them countless times throughout the years, it was pretty hard to get onto a "regular" albeit, sleeping in the daytime schedule. I found that once my work habits required me to sleep at night with the rest of the sheep counters, I required heavy doses of meds for the first while. I then proceeded to systematically cut out sweets, caffeine and alcohol (I don't recommend this part for everyone but it worked for me for this and other personal reasons), eventually being able to cut back and then ultimately cut out sleeping aids all together.
> 
> I am going to go out on a limb here so please forgive me if I am wrong. It sounds to me that either you or your wife sleep with the t.v. on or stay up all hours of the night on either the internet or maybe reading a book? Do you maybe have dogs or some other sort of distraction in your bed/bedroom? These can be the worst for trying to sleep.
> 
> May I recommend getting in bed 15 to 30 minutes earlier than you normally would for, say, the next two or so weeks and see how your body starts to react to that. Ultimately, you are in control of your body, its surroundings and external and internal forces and influences.


I have tried Ambien briefly, also tried melatonin, tryptophan, benadryl, Unisom, Tranquil brand calming pills, muscle relaxers, among other things I can't remember. Maybe I'll give the heavy duty sleeping drugs a try again.

I don't eat too many sweets, I have a salty tooth, not a sweet tooth. I rarely, if ever, eat candy or drink soda. The only caffeine I have is one 8 oz. cup of green tea in the morning, no sugar or honey. I've been cutting high fructose corn syrup from my diet. I go to the gym twice a week. I drink fancy pants beer on the weekends, I could never give that up.

We don't even have a TV in the bedroom but I do I stay up watching TV/messing around on the internet because I'm extremely bored at night. We always have at least one cat in the bedroom; she has to live in the bedroom because if she's allowed out to roam the house, she pees on everything. My wife snores like a woodchipper and hogs the bed which doesn't help me sleep.

At about 11:30 last night, I was reading while classical music was quietly playing in the background. At 12:15, I got in bed...and laid there awake until 2:30 am when I got up and messed around on the internet for 30-45 min or so. I got back in bed and laid there for who knows much longer. I slept very lightly over the next 4-5 hours, waking up intermittently. I barely got any sleep last night, but strangely enough, I feel OK.

And tonight I'll be able to stay up until 2-3am no problem. 4-5 hours of sleep will sustain me for 18-19 hours. A full 8 hours of sleep means I will be awake and functional for 24 hours easily.

When I was a kid on summer vacation, I'd start off the summer going to bed at 1-2am. By the end of summer vacation, I was going to bed at 8-9am.

This description of Non-24 Sleep-Wake Syndrome accurately describes my sleeping behavior.

I need to start keeping a sleep journal and see if I can track any behaviors, and also see if I can affect the outcome by modifying those behaviors.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> First of all, I am a night owl. Actually, my brother was doing some paper on brain disorders at school, and figured that we probably all (me, my brothers and mom) have Delayed Sleep Phase Syndrome.
> .


If you know this is the case, buy some lights, quite being a weenie and ride at night. If you can't hit your local trails, buy a cross/road bike and ride that.

But seriously, not waking up till 11 on the weekends and then complaining about riding time is lame.


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

Crazy. That is truly a bummer. Sorry, I had forgot you had mentioned the cup of green tea. I do not think that is going to break any cycles  

As far as your ability to ride more with out telling you to change a messed up sleep schedule, may I suggest maybe riding when you first wake up in the morning for your weekends? I think that it sounds like your best bet. For the week days, like has been mentioned, sounds like you are going to have to get intimate with your knowledge of flashlights and riding at night.

Oh, and the rest of your setup for sleeping sounds good. I understand the cat thing by the way.

Good luck and remember, "the night time is the right time."


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

wheelhoss said:


> Since this seems to be morphing a little bit, I'll add something interesting I learned the other day. I am a licensed mental health professional (although I have very few direct clients anymore) and I went to a lecture on depression and anxiety disorders the other day. Have to have about 45 hours of continuing education every few years to maintain license.
> 
> So I am not laying out any type of diagnosis here, but something that I think apply's to everybody. Part of the lecture was about the importance of sleep (someone with great anxieties obviously does not sleep well). The dude talked about sleeping cold. Crack the window, lighter comforter etc. Also, Melatonin (sp?) helps to cool people down at night. It is over the counter and all you need is .5mg. But of course talk to your physician to see if this is good for you.


I'd love it to be cold in my bedroom at night. The problem is my wife. Anything under 75 degrees in the house and she's freezing. She has Reynaud's syndrome and has an actual physiological reaction to simply feeling a little cold. So I lay there in bed sweating profusely, only wearing shorts, and she's bundled up like she's trying to making through a night in the tundra. I soak the sheets with sweat and have to mop it off my body with the blanket.

I think one of the reasons why I feel so hot at night is because my basal body temperature is still really high. Most normal people's body temps drop at night, mine doesn't seem to do that. However, when my alarm goes off at 8am, I am absolutely freezing. My body temp is at its lowest point, making me feel really cold and groggy.

I must also state that when I say I get 6 hours of sleep, I don't get anymore than 3-4 hours of sleep in a row. And I seem to dream vividly most of the night. I don't think I spend much time in the super deep region of sleep. My wife sleeps in a coma for 8 hours straight and leaps out of bed at 7am like she's all coked up and ready to go...and she rarely remembers her dreams.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you had a physician confirm your diagnosis?

If yes, did he/she offer any methods for changing your sleep cycle?


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Same story, Wife 2 kids, Self employed, 40 something. I work 45 hours sometimes more and sometimes less. Lots goin on :coach and play hockey, golf with friends/family/ neighbors, always a list of things to do/fix/errands/social obligations. Wife and kids not interested in biking other than around the neighborhood...working to change that.

Have to fit it in when I can

I ride to work (incorporating some trails) a few times per week in the warmer months, I group ride when I can, or on weekends I will get up freakishly early and go for 2-3 hours, get home and the family is just getting up...start making breakfast...

All I can say is if you are younger indulge in your passisons such as this sport, ride as much as you can, soon as you get the ring on the finger, mortgage, career, kids it gets real difficult to fit time for yourself in. I sit around and wonder what I did with all of the time I had on my hands before life got in the way. Maybe in my next life I will get lucky and be one of those trust fund kids

Blueliner


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

Doink, it sounds to me like you need to find a doctor that specializes in sleep disorders and get this thing taken care of once and for all so you can get on with your life.


----------



## backyard adventurer (Mar 17, 2011)

rmi said:


> Good advice. You're right: it's all about shifting paradigms!
> 
> BTW, cool blog! I used to live in VT and tele/backcountry ski. Haven't skied in many years, though! Also, my wife (then girlfriend) and I thruhiked the AT back in 2005 southbound. "Dub" (me) and "Yeti" (her).
> 
> Ryan


Ryan! Many thanks for checking out the blog and for the positive feedback! We were hiking north in '05 - must've crossed paths at some point. ( :


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

You "_wake up_" at *8AM* ?? There's your problem !

I've usually been working 1-2hrs by then, so I can get done early and get a 1 1/2 -2 hr ride in before dark......OR....during the summer, I get up at dawn, get in a 1 1/2 -2 hr ride, cleaned up, and I'm still at work by 8AM.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

onbelaydave said:


> You "_wake up_" at *8AM* ?? There's your problem !
> 
> I've usually been working 1-2hrs by then, so I can get done early and get a 1 1/2 -2 hr ride in before dark......OR....during the summer, I get up at dawn, get in a 1 1/2 -2 hr ride, cleaned up, and I'm still at work by 8AM.


You "_go to bed_" at *9PM* ?? There's your problem!

I've just gotten home from the gym by then, downed an after workout protein shake, taken a shower, cleaned up the garage, pulled the car in, changed the oil, swapped out swaybar bushings, changed the endlinks...and I'm still in bed by 3AM.

Last weekend, I spent 4 hours from 11pm-3am dismantling, cleaning and reassembling the washing machine. Two weeks before that, I was steam cleaning the carpets until about 1am. And I'm usually working on the car in the wee hours of the morning at least a few times a month.

While you're "wasting your time" sleeping at night, I'm getting a lot of stuff done. While I'm "wasting my time" sleeping during the morning, you're out riding your bike. Same difference.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

What I want to know is, *"How do you guys find the time to work 40 hours a week?"*


----------



## norm (Feb 20, 2005)

VTSession said:


> I also ride on the weekends and have the summers off. Teaching is a very mountain bike friendly job.


:thumbsup: I find out next Friday if I get into Teacher's College. Your quote makes me happy!!


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

DoinkMobb said:


> My brain is on permanent night shift. It has been this way for my entire life. It's never going to change.
> 
> I like the advice of everybody on this board that does not suffer from my awesome sleeping problem - "just go to bed earlier and wake up earlier, what's the big deal?" It doesn't work that way...but I wish it did. It's like telling someone with chronic depression to "cheer up and get over it".
> 
> ...


You are my hero. Our lives sound quite similar- but I also do the 5am ride thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> You "_go to bed_" at *9PM* ?? There's your problem!


Ok, I feel stupid that it took me this long, but this guy has to be trollin'.


----------



## tjkm (Jun 9, 2007)

Married, 2 kids, house, yardwork, etc. I work 5a-2p for two weeks then shift to 9a-6p for two weeks. Kinda messes with my sleep sometimes, but in AZ, getting off @ 2 gives me time to ride. I try to get 1 ride in during the week as picking up kids from school, youth sports, wife's work schedule prevent me from riding more after work. I get early rides in on sat & sunday just about everyweekend.

In the warm months, I actually ride more as I do a 20 mile loop on the road bike, jump in the pool, eat then get ready and still in the office before 9am.

In a real pinch, indoor trainer just to get some time on the bike.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

good luck, doink! hopefully a sleep doc can give you some tips or medication. it's of course easier said than done to just go to bed earlier in your situation. i think it's funny how people are still responding with, "you wake up at 8am..."


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I work 7 days on 7 days off rotating shift work (days one week nights the next) with some OT thrown in between. 12 hour days from 530 to 530 so I wake up at 4. I usually can't ride on the days that I work and since I only have every other weekend to spend with my wife I don't ride on those days either (She works a normal 40hr work week). I watch after my kid on my days off. What I do is I take my kid to preschool on my days off and while she is at school I go for a ride. You just have to find some way to make it work. When I go to drop my kid off I always get weird looks because I am dressed up in all of my riding gear and when I pick her up I am a smelly sweaty mess but it is worth it. Just make yourself determined to ride 2-3 days a week and you will find a way.:thumbsup:


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

DoinkMobb said:


> You "_go to bed_" at *9PM* ?? There's your problem!
> 
> I've just gotten home from the gym by then, downed an after workout protein shake, taken a shower, cleaned up the garage, pulled the car in, changed the oil, swapped out swaybar bushings, changed the endlinks...and I'm still in bed by 3AM.
> 
> ...


Where did I say what time I go to bed ?? It's *a lot later* than "*9PM*"

If you actually are a MTB'r, which I doubt, you'd find time to ride. Last fall, I "found" time for 3-4 rides/week, *starting* at 9-10PM since I couldn't ride at 5AM because I was already driving to work for an out of state job at 5.

BTW: Married, 3 cars, 4 bikes, 4 grown children, 2 Grandchildren, own 1800 sq ft townhouse (since yardwork doesn't fit my lifestyle,choices,choices). I do my share of the housekeeping in the evening after I get back from work or after my rides. I'm at work as soon as get's light, (unless I've gone for a ride, and then's at 8AM at the latest), and my wife works 2nd shift, so we never even see each other until the w/e's. I do 90% of my riding during the week; trails are too crowded on the weekends anyways.

You spend way too much time working on your cars, a fact you continue to emphasize. This is a MTB forum, not "Car & PW'd Driver". If your cars "_need_" to be worked on every night and weekend to keep them running, than you need new vehicles, if it's just a hobby..... If you have time for "The Gym", you have time to ride. Bla bla ,Bla bla bla...........


----------



## Roc (May 9, 2006)

1 day a week if I'm lucky. I'm a family dude with two kids, job and wife. I keep in shape by skipping lunch and going to the gym. I also run a lot usually anywhere from 7 to 10 miles at a crack. Before I had kids finding time to bike was easy even with the nearest trail being 50 minuets away.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Don't sleep in till 11am. Get up at 6am and you've got 5hrs Sat and Sunday to ride wherever the hell you want and not change a thing. Getting up early is fantastic, you get so much more out of your weekend. IMHO


----------



## jarHunter (Mar 20, 2009)

DoinkMobb said:


> Yes, it's quite a rare disease I have. My brain knows exactly when it's 3am, and it won't let me go to sleep a minute earlier. The world's most renowned doctors and scientists are baffled. Another strange malady I have is an degenerative ankle disorder than knows when it's Tuesday.
> 
> ...or maybe my sleep schedule is just shifted about 3-4 hours later than every other normal person.


It's a lifestyle choice. Get up at 3 am workout for 2 hours....work from 6am to 5pm then go ride for a couple hours....you will be asleep by 9


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Mr. Sun, Mr. Moon*

Finding time to ride is easy. Finding time to do other stuff is hard.

I'm happy when I've ridden or skied. Exercise makes me happy.

I'm happy a lot.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

im taking 15 hours in my last semester of MBA school and working 2 days a week. Generally I can ride on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, Thursdays after class, Friday after work (I work 7-3:30) and anytime on the weekends. I usually ride only 3 days a week and work out in the gym 1-2 other days just because its at least 30 minutes to a TH from my house.


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

*Troll?*



Lenny7 said:


> Ok, I feel stupid that it took me this long, but this guy has to be trollin'.


Why is he a troll? Because you cannot appreciate his predicament? Because you cannot put yourself in his shoes? Because you cannot understand where he is coming from?

That must make you a troll as well. For that matter, because you have just over a hundred posts, you must be a troll. Then that means I am a troll as well.:nono:

Not everyone that questions someones response is a troll so let it be. MmmmmKaaaaayyyyy?:thumbsup:


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

bentcog said:


> Why is he a troll? Because you cannot appreciate his predicament? Because you cannot put yourself in his shoes? Because you cannot understand where he is coming from?
> 
> That must make you a troll as well. For that matter, because you have just over a hundred posts, you must be a troll. Then that means I am a troll as well.:nono:
> 
> Not everyone that questions someones response is a troll so let it be. MmmmmKaaaaayyyyy?:thumbsup:


You're funny. MmmmmmmmKaaaaaayyyyy?


----------



## smdb01us (Mar 22, 2011)

I am lucky that I am single and on sales and most of my work is 8-5 so, specially with the time change, I can leave a little early and hit the trails... I typically do 3-4 rides a week... can't complain!!!


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

I have the 3 kids, wife, and all of that. I ride when I can. My obligations to others usually supersede my own desires, but that's life. I would rather raise good children and ride some than ride a lot and raise disappointments.


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

College student.. Skip class:thumbsup:


----------



## dmennenoh (Nov 15, 2005)

Sleep until 11am? WTF... are you in high school? You can't ride because you're too lazy... seriously.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't really "find" time. I jam a ride into my schedule every chance I have. Being single and working 12 hour shifts have been the biggest things that allow me to ride 3-5 (or more) times a week. Honestly, I'd be hard pressed to get into a relationship with someone who doesn't ride bikes just because I know that it would take away from my riding time. 

The other major factor is that there are a lot of sweet trails in my area. I live 5 minutes from a trail and I have 3 different trail within 10-15 minutes of my work.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't often get to ride that often, but for sure I only get about one time a week during the daytime.

I often go out after putting the kids to sleep, and can ride late into the night. It can be quite fun actually as long as you have a decent light.


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

I have more time than ever. Two in college, wife works late, I ride every afternoon, three different locations to choose from. Get home before wife and cook dinner. Everybody wins!


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Easy- pay extra to get a house near the trails...don't have kids. There's a couple days of weekday riding right there. As for a big weekend ride...your wife can't expect you to sit around at home all weekend every weekend. There's no point, and it'll create resentment. If there's something you guys want to do, do that, but if you're just around the house, don't feel guilty about going for a ride. She could join a club and learn to ride herself, or find something else she's interested in doing during those times (e.g. running...gym...yoga...photography...reading...have her boyfriend over, etc.  )


----------



## Sarguy (Sep 25, 2010)

@dam said:


> Easy- pay extra to get a house near the trails...don't have kids. There's a couple days of weekday riding right there. As for a big weekend ride...your wife can't expect you to sit around at home all weekend every weekend. There's no point, and it'll create resentment. If there's something you guys want to do, do that, but if you're just around the house, don't feel guilty about going for a ride. She could join a club and learn to ride herself, or find something else she's interested in doing during those times (e.g. running...gym...yoga...photography...reading...have her boyfriend over, etc.  )


There are a lot worse things a husband could be doing... Hey, I just thought of a bumper sticker "My wife thinks I'm riding"


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

To the OP:

Certainly you have some limitations on your time and your sleep. Your original question was how do others do it? People stepped up and answered. Unfortunately your situation is pretty much dictating that you will probably NOT be someone who is able to get 3,4,5 rides a week in. Although its unfortunate, it's your reality. So have your 1 or 2 rides a week, and enjoy them to the fullest! Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## denjen (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm pretty lucky that I get off at 3:30 every day and have 2 different places to ride with in 15 minutes of work. I can get off work and be on the trails by 4 and still home by 6ish. Depending on what my son wants to do I can get 1 or 2 rides in on the weekend.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

DoinkMobb said:


> You "_go to bed_" at *9PM* ?? There's your problem!
> 
> I've just gotten home from the gym by then, downed an after workout protein shake, taken a shower, cleaned up the garage, pulled the car in, changed the oil, swapped out swaybar bushings, changed the endlinks...and I'm still in bed by 3AM.
> 
> ...


Our sleep patterns sound similar. Really sucks as people don't understand just how delicate our sleep is especially as it's so hard to come by. I tried lots of things but it really comes down to 3 key factors for me:

1. Ride a LOT at higher intensities so I'm tired
2. Eat very high quality foods, No wheat gluten!
3. Keep sleep hours consistent.

First one is obvious but for me 10 hours of solo rides a week isn't enough. I need at least 2 of my rides being high intensity to keep me very tired. Throw in 3 days at the gym and a couple runs and I'm pretty beat.
Second was probably the biggest. I'd have a beer and a piece of bread with dinner and sit up all night feeling overly full. I stopped eating gluten and starting eating fermented foods for their probiotics and I feel way better and sleep more soundly.
Third is the most difficult for me with a job that requires travel and odd hours plus 2 kids. The kids help in that I'm ALWAYS up by 7am. Doesn't matter if I was out the night before until 2, I'm up at 7. Makes it really easy to go to sleep when the night before I slept 2-7 then went on a hard 3 hour ride and ate well. Naturally I'm a night person so it's still really hard for me.

Every now and then things don't work out well so I take a PM metabolic enhancer that really helps a lot. Shocker Nutrition ThermoLean PM works great and has natural ingredients. I still try to take them only rarely as sleep has always been such a delicate thing for me so I don't want to mess with it unless I have to.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Choices: Nightride, ride to work, ride for work, retire.


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

photodog said:


> Our sleep patterns sound similar. Really sucks as people don't understand just how delicate our sleep is especially as it's so hard to come by. I tried lots of things but it really comes down to 3 key factors for me:
> 
> 1. Ride a LOT at higher intensities so I'm tired
> 2. Eat very high quality foods, No wheat gluten!
> 3. Keep sleep hours consistent.


I did 20 miles of paved trail on Saturday afternoon and came home feeling beat. I took a shower, ate some food and had some recovery time. But by nighttime, I was 100% refreshed and ready to be up all night.

I've been eating a lot less fast food, been eating more fresh fruits, almond milk, greek yogurt, green tea and have been actively cutting high fructose corn syrup - that crap is in absolutely everything!

Wheat messes me up too. No wheat bread and no hefeweizens EVER.

My hours that I want to sleep are consistent, 3am to 11am. The hours that I actually sleep are 1-2am to 8am. Well, I'm in bed for 6-7 hours, but I always get less than 6 hours of sleep per weeknight. So I'm consistently tired, but I'm pretty used to feeling like crap for 12 hours every weekday. Being sleep deprived my entire life can't be good for me though...


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Student. Breaks. Especially summer break.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

Im a student, so its not that hard. And summer break is pretty nice.


----------



## sulhogar (Jun 28, 2010)

Navy, rotating shift work. I find plenty of time to ride while being married and working a fair (not excessive) amount. There's always getting up with the sun if you must ride.


----------



## seant (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you have a car with bike rack? If so you could get the mrs to drop you of at the weekend when she goes to get shopping etc and make ur own way back? Or get the family all out together compromise the too bumpy to somewhere different stop halfway for lunch etc?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Single and the yard and the house look like crap. I used to spend enitre weekends doing yardwork and house work. Now I do just enough to keep the HOA off my back.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

I created a business to free me up for more time to ride and build trails,and work only an average of 8 months a year and 6 hr days.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

techfersure said:


> I created a business to free me up for more time to ride and build trails,and work only an average of 8 months a year and 6 hr days.


Sweet.


----------



## Let's Ride (Dec 3, 2007)

bentcog said:


> Why is he a troll? Because you cannot appreciate his predicament? Because you cannot put yourself in his shoes? Because you cannot understand where he is coming from?
> 
> That must make you a troll as well. For that matter, because you have just over a hundred posts, you must be a troll. Then that means I am a troll as well.:nono:
> 
> Not everyone that questions someones response is a troll so let it be. MmmmmKaaaaayyyyy?:thumbsup:


The OP has troll written all over it. He starts off:

_How do you find the time to ride 3,4,5 days a week?
Are you students? Work part time? Work night shift and ride your bike all day? Single? Live in an apartment?_

This gives the impression he thinks finding the time to ride (a lot) is an elusive animal... that people to ride 3-5 days a week have unusual circumstances.

Yet the real issue is his exceptionally unusual circumstances. He (supposedly) has an exceptionally rare sleep disorder, yet he's never been formally diagnosed.

This situation is far-fetched, yet credible.He seems to be a self-imposed victim of his circumstances.

This has trollery written all over it. Textbook example.

To Doinkk - if you aren't trolling, please except my apologies. And good luck.


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

During the winter, we all bought lights.

Now that its daylight savings, my wife helps with kid duty.

The trails are close to us, so that helps


----------



## DoinkMobb (Nov 17, 2007)

Let's Ride said:


> .To Doinkk - if you aren't trolling, please except my apologies. And good luck.


The veil has been lifted! My position has been compromised! Someone has cracked the code!

I'll admit it...this entire time, I knew _exactly_ how you guys found the time to ride 3,4 or 5 days a week. This has all been an elaborate scheme designed to increase my exposure as a sleep disorder specialist. See, I authored both of those wikipedia pages about sleep disorders and my papers are cited at the bottom. I was hoping that I could get one or two interested persons with sleep disorders to follow some of the links and contact me about treatment.

...but perhaps I've said too much.

/throws smoke bomb and quickly logs off mtbr.com/


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

You mean to tell me that you joined this forum more than three years ago and filled out a full profile just to wait untill the precise moment when you could launch this diabolical plot without anyone suspecting? I feel so betrayed. 

Silly me, I just thought the opening post sounded like extreme frustration mixed with a hint of despair. I've learned my lesson, I'm never helping another human being with anything ever again.

BTW Doink, congratulations on getting out to ride this past weekend!


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I blame this entire thread on terrorists. But hey, four pages and going strong! Reminds me of the trail urination/stolen passion thread.:thumbsup:


----------

